# installing failed



## Myron (Sep 15, 2009)

hi to all admin

im totally newbie to this freebsd, the freebsd begin to install it says create/symlink failed: no inodesfree

what is this means? or i misses something in root and swap partitioning??

thanks


----------



## zeiz (Sep 15, 2009)

1. What is your hardware?
2. Did you tried to install from ftp or CD/DVD?


----------



## Myron (Sep 15, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> 1. What is your hardware?
> 2. Did you tried to install from ftp or CD/DVD?



installing from CD/DVD 
freebsd version os 7.2 
machine = I386 32 bit


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 15, 2009)

How large did you make your root partition?  Did you set any particular newfs flags or enable softupdates?


----------



## Myron (Sep 15, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> How large did you make your root partition?  Did you set any particular newfs flags or enable softupdates?




hi im only set / partition 80mb <<< is this correct?
im totally newbie please guide me the basic installation... 

thanks


----------



## lyuts (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not sure 80 Mb is enough.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2009)

Myron, just choose the auto-defaults next time; 80Mb won't be enough now or later.


----------



## Myron (Sep 15, 2009)

ok dutch i try to re setup again

thanks for info


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just checked the size of the GENERIC kernel on 7.2-RELEASE-p3 i386. It's 126 MB (not enough disk space). Most of the time, I use 1 GB for the root partition.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 15, 2009)

512 MB is recommended. But 256 will be enough, even if you want to make a custom kernel. You can remove the *.symbols of the backup kernel (~88/123 MB in 7.2) and you'll have enough space for the new kernel.


----------



## Myron (Sep 16, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Myron, just choose the auto-defaults next time; 80Mb won't be enough now or later.



dutch i follow your instructions make auto default now it works my box thanks dutch, now im gonna try to setup transparent proxy can someone give link for basic guide installation.

much appreciated


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2009)

Myron said:
			
		

> dutch i follow your instructions make auto default now it works my box thanks dutch, now im gonna try to setup transparent proxy can someone give link for basic guide installation.
> 
> much appreciated



Proxy thread split off:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8165


----------

